# nudist please read.



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a post on here about my WW taking the kids outside to play nude etc. I was wondering when do nudist get there kids invovled? Or how?

My Daughter asked me to play nude sometime and I just locked up for a second. Then I said Daddy doesn't do that. She asked why and I told her I didn't want to talk about it as it was real late and past her bed time. 

Not sure I handled that right but all this nude stuff is new to me.

My WW came to me later and said what my daughter told me wasn't true, OM wasn't there and just WW top was off. I still don't understand why WW thinks it is cool to be naked at another "friends" house to dog sit. I think WW was lying. 

Any and all input please. I don't want to raise my kids as prudes but going from no nudity to nudity outside and at OM's is a little fast in my book.

Thanks and feel free to PM if you don't feel OK about open post.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

My wife and I live in Southern Europe, on the Med, where public nudity is commonplace. I have taken my kids, aged from 7 to 12 to nudist beaches. 

We would never get naked in front of friends or the children of friends and I can't imagine getting naked in front of kids other than my own.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, as I said before, I have no problem with nudity, but I do have a problem with another man introducing it with your kids.

Really, honey, I'm one of the loosest people on this site, and I think this is wrong.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a kinda liberated dude on my own grownup time, especially given enough beer and similarly minded people, and have also spent a lot of time in Germany and can see johnnycomelately's point of view in that respect where its *somewhat* common and not a big deal. 

But I'd never ever go playing on my own nude with my daughter, and I think that is a very bizarre thing for her to ask....especially given all this newfound nudity WW shenanigans on your other thread. Personally I think I'd have asked her what made her say that and gotten the low down on whats going on over there.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I was shocked by it and didn't know what to say really. I told my lawyer about it and on another post people suggest child therapy to talk about it not me so it will hold up in court better.

I hate to think my wife is screwing up our kids with this but it seems weird to me still. Seems like all the real crazy sh!t happens on Friday when the lawyer office will be closed the next days. I hope my lawyer has good news from the therapist.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have much to add but this is so fvcked up, I hope you can put a stop to this before your kids get hurt.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

call the CPS and ask them for advice


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I called the cops and asked about WW having the kids play outside nude and it is legal. I also called cps (cops said maybe I should) and they wouldn't do anything but make a report and maybe follow up. I don't have enough first hand info/evidence in my opinion to have cps come into the picture.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I want the kids! said:


> I called the cops and asked about WW having the kids play outside nude and it is legal. I also called cps (cops said maybe I should) and they wouldn't do anything but make a report and maybe follow up. I don't have enough first hand info/evidence in my opinion to have cps come into the picture.


Take a few hours off work when you know your WW will be going out then follow her to get more evidence. Try to take pictures of the OM near your kids, if it gets a little inappropriate.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got GPS info on his apartment and plan to check it out more tomorrow!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's one thing to run around your own home naked. But it's quite another to plan naked time to paint each other, etc. IMHO, that's training a child to allow inappropriate touch and to be invovled in inappropriate touch.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I really think this guy is grooming my wife to fit his needs.

I keep telling myself I won't do anything crazy but if I find out anything happened to my kids I may snap. I'm pretty strong though. (I mean mentally not physically like I would beat his azz or something.)


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a long weekend and didn't get to stake out the GPS info. My daughter told me Mom was naked at OM's yesturday but OM and my daughter had clothes on. Super weird in my opinion.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Tell your daughter that you don't do nudist because it's uncomfortable to you. You like clothing and think it's more appropriate. But don't shame her for being nude.

Still seems weird to me.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't shame her. At least I don't think I did. I just didn't know how to take it.

From the VAR I found out my daughter didn't want to get naked today and WW was mad and grilling her why she doesn't want to do it anymore. Asked over and over if someone told her it was wrong or something. Daughter told her no one told her it was wrong. WW told her they weren't going to have any fun unless she did it etc. Daughter ended up getting naked and WW took pictures.

I didn't tell my daughter it was wrong or anything because I didn't want her to feel bad. I think the way WW is acting is very messed up. She seem to take a lot of pictures. I have to figure out how to get the phone info. Anyone use US Cellular?


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I want the kids! said:


> I didn't shame her. At least I don't think I did. I just didn't know how to take it.
> 
> From the VAR I found out my daughter didn't want to get naked today and WW was mad and grilling her why she doesn't want to do it anymore. Asked over and over if someone told her it was wrong or something. Daughter told her no one told her it was wrong. WW told her they weren't going to have any fun unless she did it etc. Daughter ended up getting naked and WW took pictures.
> 
> I didn't tell my daughter it was wrong or anything because I didn't want her to feel bad. I think the way WW is acting is very messed up. She seem to take a lot of pictures. I have to figure out how to get the phone info. Anyone use US Cellular?


Okay, as a naturist I can tell you this is just WRONG. If I were you I would play that VAR conversation for your local CPS staff. You don't force someone to take their clothes off, ESPECIALLY a child.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

My daughter told me tonight they (WW, son , daughter) were naked at OM's in the tub with bubbles but the OM had his clothes on. This is so upsetting.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The picture taking seems to be very odd. Why is your wife taking pictures of your naked children? What is she doing with the pictures? 

Is she using her cell or a camera for the photos.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it's time for you to call CPS. There is NO reason for YOUR kids to be naked around OM. You need to protect your children at all costs.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Cell for camera and this is a secret phone she got after she told me she was leaving. Always guards it. I think she still thinks I don't know about it but it is pretty obvious. Any one got US cellular? Maybe you could tell me what info you can get from logging into your acct on line. Can I get any pictures or anything that way?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

So how long are you going to keep posting on here about this before calling CPS?

I mean we keep hearing post after post about your daughter telling you about her mom and them being naked for a guy over his house.

How long are you going to put up with your wife bringing your children over this guys house?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Entropy makes a fair point, IWantTheKids...when are you going to do something about this?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you know the OM's address yet? His name and other identifying information?

This is important because what it sounds like there is some 'soft kiddy porn' going on with the nude photos of the children.

This guy's computer might be filled with all kinds of things that are wrong to have.

When you call CPS it would be a very good idea to have his address.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I am doing all I can as far as I understand the law. Without real proof it is hard to get anything done. I'm in a bit of a catch 22. I am checking into therapy for my daughter right now and hopefully the therapist can gain legal knowledge / usable knowledge. 

As for CPS, I have talked to them and they will make a report but that is about all unless I can prove that the kids are being mentally or physically abused. That is why I am looking into therapy, to hopefully prove mental abuse.

My WW said she has done research and this nude play is great for kids. I told her to send me links supporting her claim. She hasn't as of today. WW also said my daughter has been the happiest since she started playing nude. I call BS on that.

If anyone has specific things I can do legally in Iowa please let me know.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I have his name. From the info my WW and kids have told me he resently moved to a new place. I think he uses a PO box for his mail. I have planted a GPS in WW car and will track it a few time to find his appartment building. Not real sure how I will find his specific apartment yet.

My lawyer plans to subpoena his azz.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want the kids! said:


> I have a post on here about my WW taking the kids outside to play nude etc. I was wondering when do nudist get there kids invovled? Or how?
> 
> My Daughter asked me to play nude sometime and I just locked up for a second. Then I said Daddy doesn't do that. She asked why and I told her I didn't want to talk about it as it was real late and past her bed time.
> 
> ...



nudists do not hold the same taboo in regards to nudity that the rest of society does . if you are a nudist you not only do not think there is anything wrong with nudity , you feel that it is more natural , and a better way to live . with that in mind a nudist does not view a naked child any different than society would view a clothed child , as just a child . 

everyone should raise their children according to their own values free of judgement from others . i am a better judge of what i think is the right way to raise my child than you are and vice versa . 

as adults we know that nudity is not the same thing as sex and in fact has nothing to do with sex . proof ? a man and woman get naked in front of each other what happens ? they both get excited , aroused and turned on sexually . fast forward 5 years later with that same man and woman . they no longer get aroused when naked around eachother , regularly sleep in the same bed and dont even think of sex , and dont give a second thought when their partner is naked . but as soon as something sexual is done naked or clothed they get aroused and want sex .

go with what you think is right , and if parents have different views . find common ground and remember that you are both parents and both want what is best for your child and trust the other even if you have different views .


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want the kids! said:


> I am doing all I can as far as I understand the law. Without real proof it is hard to get anything done. I'm in a bit of a catch 22. I am checking into therapy for my daughter right now and hopefully the therapist can gain legal knowledge / usable knowledge.
> 
> As for CPS, I have talked to them and they will make a report but that is about all unless I can prove that the kids are being mentally or physically abused. That is why I am looking into therapy, to hopefully prove mental abuse.
> 
> ...


it is obvious that you feel your kids at the very least are not safe in that environment . as a parent you should take what ever actions you think are apropriate to protect your children . whether they are legal or not . do what you think is right and your conscience will be clear and you will hold your head high .most normal , sane thinking people will find it hard to be too harsh on a father who is protecting his child . even if he does go a bit over board .


----------

